# Repainting Aquarium Decorations???



## zombiefish610 (Feb 27, 2009)

Is it okay to repaint aquarium decorations? If so, what will I need to do? What should I be using?


----------



## zombiefish610 (Feb 27, 2009)

Can anyone help me???


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I know Kyron Fusion is an aquarium safe paint, not sure it would give you the effect you want though.


----------



## zombiefish610 (Feb 27, 2009)

Twistersmom said:


> I know Kyron Fusion is an aquarium safe paint, not sure it would give you the effect you want though.


well i have this fake rock decoration that i really like to use and attach java moss to it. the problem is the color does not match my real rocks at all. so im just trying to figure out what would be safe to use. don't wanna hurt my fish or plants over it.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I have used the Kyron Fusion for painting pvc caves, so it will work.
I let the paint cure for a week, before I put it in my tank. It says something on the can about waiting 7 or 10 days if you decide to add another coat, so that gave me the impression, that it takes that long for it to fully cure.


----------



## zombiefish610 (Feb 27, 2009)

Twistersmom said:


> I have used the Kyron Fusion for painting pvc caves, so it will work.
> I let the paint cure for a week, before I put it in my tank. It says something on the can about waiting 7 or 10 days if you decide to add another coat, so that gave me the impression, that it takes that long for it to fully cure.


Do i need to add a clear coat or anything?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I did not use any clear coat.
Since you will be covering the piece in moss, I do not think it would be necessary.


----------

